# The xSFJ Lounge, xSFJs ONLY please



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Just because i want to avenge the opposite types of the xNTPs who created this 

Don't worry, other types. We're nice enough to not delete your posts just because you're not xSFJ, unlike the xNTPs :laughing: 










It's just that we would like to know if any xSFJs are active and would not mind posting in a thread where we can discover that other people of our type actually exist, because i find that these types are just so rare on PerC.

Happy chatting


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

#trueESFJ ^^^ -_-


----------



## Gossip Goat

XD

Don't chu mess with them INTP's.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Gossip Goat said:


> XD
> 
> Don't chu mess with them INTP's.


Lol yeah, they're pretty awesome, u gotta admit.

First thing: there were these two INTP kids in my 4th grade class who were best friends and they made the teacher mad by talking about some nonexistent futuristic space invasion blueprints and therefore being late for class, and when the teacher made them go get a late slip from the office, they talked all the way there and back and missed a solid half-hour of confusing geometry lessons :laughing: *Conclusion: Don't underestimate the powers of INTP humour and unconventional strategy. They are the DEFINITION of unconventional and will leave you laughing for hours at best.*

On the other hand, i have an INTP friend who i talk to constantly about passions we have in common, and the intellectual stimulation in our conversations is so much better than the aforementioned geometry lessons. He is really mature and does have a great sense of humour as well, and is generally very open-minded and accepting to people. (Who ever told 16personalities.com that INTPs are condescending? None of the ones i've met are.) *Conclusion: not all INTPs think we're stupid, non-iNtuitive types. We have hope!!!* XD

Okay xSFJs, if any of you know this thread exists at all (haha), you are free to post funny/not so funny experiences with xNTPs or other types. But honestly, i find that talking to them is just so interesting. What about you? Post your thoughts below [insert arrow pointing below this message because i'm too lazy to find an emoji that points down XD]


----------



## Snakespeare

Elo! 

I'm probably an ISFJ, although I have gone back and forth between types a lot, but I am one for now! :laughing: I don't have the time to write something long here at the moment, but I'm popping in to say hi


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Snakespeare said:


> Elo!
> 
> I'm probably an ISFJ, although I have gone back and forth between types a lot, but I am one for now! :laughing: I don't have the time to write something long here at the moment, but I'm popping in to say hi


Hi  yeah i understand the going back and forth thing. Especially when the first online test i took told me i was INTP and i got all confused XD but then i decided it was just my inner "INTP wannabe" or whatever you want to call it. Still, i'm happy and finally settled with my type, and i hope you are decided too! B̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶,̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶w̶e̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶k̶i̶c̶k̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶r̶e̶a̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶x̶S̶F̶J̶ ̶O̶N̶L̶Y̶ ̶l̶o̶u̶n̶g̶e̶, ̶u̶n̶l̶e̶s̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶t̶u̶r̶n̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶E̶S̶F̶J̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶w̶e̶ ̶s̶t̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶a̶c̶c̶e̶p̶t̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶.̶ :laughing: jkjk


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

@Gossip Goat @OdetoBegin @Snakespeare

lol thank u for the thanks! (...that sounded strange...) i have received a total of 9 thanks now...and given 82 :laughing: well, it doesn't matter though. I like showing people that their thoughts are being appreciated  but thanks for the thanks again lol


----------



## Gossip Goat

there you go, your 10th thank. Yer whalecum


----------



## Snakespeare

What made y'all sure of being xSFJs? :happy:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Snakespeare said:


> What made y'all sure of being xSFJs? :happy:


Hmm. The fact that we don't ponder the nature of the sophisticatedly philosophical definitions of human existence and the existence of life in general? lol idk. the most basic thing is that we just love people, memories, and the simpler pleasures in life :happy:


----------



## Snakespeare

MessyJessie103 said:


> Hmm. The fact that we don't ponder the nature of the sophisticatedly philosophical definitions of human existence and the existence of life in general? lol idk. the most basic thing is that we just love people, memories, and the simpler pleasures in life :happy:


Well, I do the first thing you mentioned. Lol, I'm the philosopher among my friends and often called "airy" or "vague", there is a perfect word in Swedish for this but there's no translation (for potential Swedes on here: flummig), but basically I'm the hippie, hahaha. :laughing: 

I also like simple things, though. I really don't require much. :tongue:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Snakespeare said:


> Well, I do the first thing you mentioned. Lol, I'm the philosopher among my friends and often called "airy" or "vague", there is a perfect word in Swedish for this but there's no translation (for potential Swedes on here: flummig), but basically I'm the hippie, hahaha. :laughing:
> 
> I also like simple things, though. I really don't require much. :tongue:


lol, i was just joking. just because you're philosophical doesn't mean you can't be xSFJ. but i was only trying to sound complicated there anyways :laughing:


----------



## Hollow Man

What's up?!

Man, I don't know what to say, but since this is an exclusive club, I had to drop by at least.


----------



## Miriamisfj

Are there comfy couches and cups of tea? 

However lovely the bunch of people you are, I am unlikely to settle until these things arrive.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

@Miriamisfj @OdetoBegin welcome to the crew 

Yup, comfy couches and tea coming right up!


----------



## Hollow Man

MessyJessie103 said:


> @_Miriamisfj_ @_OdetoBegin_ welcome to the crew
> 
> Yup, comfy couches and tea coming right up!


This is ideal with the right folks.


----------



## Snakespeare

Well, now I'm going to be all stereotypically ISFJ and ask about what kind of person all of you were when you were children. This would be very interesting! Were you typically xSFJ then? Or not? What has changed if you compare the child-you to your current self?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Snakespeare said:


> Well, now I'm going to be all stereotypically ISFJ and ask about what kind of person all of you were when you were children. This would be very interesting! Were you typically xSFJ then? Or not? What has changed if you compare the child-you to your current self?


Its okay, we all have our stereotypical moments and our so-far-from-the-stereotype-it-sounds-crazy moments, haha.

I was like an ENFP as a child. Like, an organized, detail-oriented ENFP. But i was always thinking about random things that make no sense, stuff like pretending two of my favourite cartoon characters were playing on a computer and they drew a really nice picture for me with Paint. (Impossible. How do you draw on Paint, even? :laughing

However, my diary entries were very organized. Words i didn't know, i would look up in the dictionary, add an annotation with a number beside the word, and write the definition under. And also, i was _obsessed_ with details - like, you wouldn't believe how mad i got when somebody said that some pattern was made of circles when i _clearly saw ovals_. So cute, yet so annoying haha.

It was like i had no fixed personality. Always saying things to make people proud of me, yet always trying to say the right thing and follow the rules, i kinda just lost myself. It was very strange. I was a different person around each friend and family member (still am!), and asking someone to type me _correctly_ was/is impossible.

So, enough about me. @Snakespeare what about your childhood? (btw i love your name. Snakespeare, lol.)


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm just here to say hi to @Snakespeare ^^










I hope that I'm not too unwelcome here. You can kick me out if you want but I'll take the curtains with me. They would fit nicely into my secret laboratory ~


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Tsubaki said:


> I'm just here to say hi to @Snakespeare ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that I'm not too unwelcome here. You can kick me out if you want but I'll take the curtains with me. They would fit nicely into my secret laboratory ~


Hey, you're _not_ unwelcome here! Talk to us anytime. (Am just trying to make our lounge look nicer than the xNTP lounge, because one of you guys deleted some person's post bcuz they were not xNTP, if you've seen one of the posts at the top of the thread. Its no big deal tho, just a joke, right? I still love my xNTP friends and xNTP online friends roud


----------



## Another Lost Cause

Snakespeare said:


> Well, I do the first thing you mentioned. Lol, I'm the philosopher among my friends and often called "airy" or "vague", there is a perfect word in Swedish for this but there's no translation (for potential Swedes on here: flummig), but basically I'm the hippie, hahaha. :laughing:
> 
> I also like simple things, though. I really don't require much. :tongue:


Could "flummig" mean something like mysterious and deep, someone who has an aura of unspoken deeper understanding about life or something similar?

BTW I want to sit on the comfy couches and raid the tea. OK, OK, I'll leave now. *escorted out by armed guards*


----------



## Tsubaki

MessyJessie103 said:


> Hey, you're _not_ unwelcome here! Talk to us anytime. (Am just trying to make our lounge look nicer than the xNTP lounge, because one of you guys deleted some person's post bcuz they were not xNTP, if you've seen one of the posts at the top of the thread. Its no big deal tho, just a joke, right? I still love my xNTP friends and xNTP online friends roud


Does that mean that I can have the curtains? And maybe also a bit of tea? Do you also have cake? I'm good at baking, I can make some if you want ^^

It actually really bugs me that the xNTP lounge is so strict about other types who post there. (Well, I've only looked a bit into it because tl;dr) It seems unnatural and for ENTPs and INTPs and they even deleted the posts of one of my friends :crying:

Sine I'm already here, I'd like to ask a question if you're okay with it ^^
I've noticed that xSFJs can come of as rather Ne-ish in their ideas and enthusiasm. How do you see that? 
I have a very good male ESFJ friend who sometimes acts more Ne-ish than me. He just cares way more about other people's feelings and is more extroverted than me.


----------



## Mammon

OdetoBegin said:


> What's up?!
> 
> Man, I don't know what to say, but since this is an exclusive club, I had to drop by at least.


I need you to post that avatar here so I can google image search it and find more like it


----------



## Zen Lizard

I'm relieved to find that this is a lounge where other types will also be welcome. Deleting posts of others totally goes against the grain for ISFJ's. Ne is our inferior but some ISFJ's have fairly well developed Ne's...if we feel like we're in the "comfort zone" of acceptance by others it will come spilling out...lol.


----------



## Snakespeare

MessyJessie103 said:


> So, enough about me. @Snakespeare what about your childhood?


No, please don't hesitate to talk about yourself! I asked, and therefore I want to hear what you have to say. :wink: 



> (btw i love your name. Snakespeare, lol.)


Hehe, I'm pretty happy with it myself, to be honest. roud:


----------



## Snakespeare

Tsubaki said:


> I'm just here to say hi to @Snakespeare ^^


Ummm. Are you stalking me? :suspicion:

Kidding! Hey Tsu!!  Real cute of ya. :love_heart:



> I hope that I'm not too unwelcome here. You can kick me out if you want but I'll take the curtains with me. They would fit nicely into my secret laboratory ~


Well, you're not too _welcome_, but nothing's stopping you from posting in here. :wink:


----------



## Hollow Man

Mammon said:


> I need you to post that avatar here so I can google image search it and find more like it


Do a google image search for "Dismemberment plan emergency and i".  I am not sure who the artist is exactly how did it, but this is an album cover for a band. I could look it up.


----------



## Snakespeare

Another Lost Cause said:


> Could "flummig" mean something like mysterious and deep, someone who has an aura of unspoken deeper understanding about life or something similar?


It _could_, but it's not it's main "definition". It's like being stoned, just that you're not actually stoned. It can mean different things, though. One of its meanings is when you're _really_ tired and you get very silly and laugh at anything. However, a more correct definition would be a bit like "philosophic". Flummig is when something's not really defined. It's something fluid. Sensors who don't get in contact with their intuition side of themselves, often find flummiga things very annoying and tell the person to just get to it and be concise/concrete. 

Are you interested in Swedish? Did you get an urge and just had to feed your curiosity with what flummig means? Or, did you think I, for some reason, am "mysterious and deep"? Haha! Feel free to ask more questions if you like, though. :welcoming:


----------



## Snakespeare

Tsubaki said:


> Sine I'm already here, I'd like to ask a question if you're okay with it ^^
> I've noticed that xSFJs can come of as rather Ne-ish in their ideas and enthusiasm. How do you see that?
> I have a very good male ESFJ friend who sometimes acts more Ne-ish than me. He just cares way more about other people's feelings and is more extroverted than me.


I can definitely relate. I communicate through Ne quite a bit, to be honest. Also the whole thing about me being "flummig" is my Ne, pretty much. People on here tend to see me as an NP. I'm not saying they're wrong, just that the NP function combinations/orders don't seem to fit me too well. Eh. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Tsubaki said:


> Does that mean that I can have the curtains? And maybe also a bit of tea? Do you also have cake? I'm good at baking, I can make some if you want ^^


Yayyyy! An ENTP who is good at baking! Screw the ISFJs-are-always-baking-cookies stereotype. what do you usually bake, tho?

Yesss take all the cutains and tea you want! As for cake...










If you don't like chocolate sauce, you can always request for more flavours :tongue:



Tsubaki said:


> It actually really bugs me that the xNTP lounge is so strict about other types who post there. (Well, I've only looked a bit into it because tl;dr) It seems unnatural and for ENTPs and INTPs and they even deleted the posts of one of my friends :crying:


Yeah, i see. Its sad. but hey, it's jsut their thing, and if they want it to be that way, then let them be that way. sucks for them that they never get any MBTI diversity in there.



Tsubaki said:


> Sine I'm already here, I'd like to ask a question if you're okay with it ^^
> I've noticed that xSFJs can come of as rather Ne-ish in their ideas and enthusiasm. How do you see that?
> I have a very good male ESFJ friend who sometimes acts more Ne-ish than me. He just cares way more about other people's feelings and is more extroverted than me.


It's probably because 1. yes, we excercise our Ne more often than people would think, 2. we are very enthusiastic and passionate, and 3. why not? It's in our top 4 functions, and we can't just stick to two of them.


----------



## Gossip Goat

MessyJessie103 said:


> Hmm. The fact that we don't ponder the nature of the sophisticatedly philosophical definitions of human existence and the existence of life in general? lol idk. the most basic thing is that we just love people, memories, and the simpler pleasures in life :happy:


All liessss. Liiiiiiessss!!!!


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Gossip Goat said:


> All liessss. Liiiiiiessss!!!!


looool i was kidding XD (and trying to sound complicated. didnt work haha.)


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Snakespeare said:


> No, please don't hesitate to talk about yourself! I asked, and therefore I want to hear what you have to say. :wink:
> 
> Hehe, I'm pretty happy with it myself, to be honest. roud:


Lol i see your point XD but i want to hear about you too! My brain is out of childhood memories at the moment, i should probably sleep soon haha.

So many nice pun names on the Internet. I love them XD


----------



## Snakespeare

MessyJessie103 said:


> Lol i see your point XD but i want to hear about you too! My brain is out of childhood memories at the moment, i should probably sleep soon haha.


I guess I could contribute too. 

For a lot of the time, I was quite stereotypically ISFJ-y. I was nice to everyone, careful not to hurt people and afraid of new scary things. I had my daredevil streaks, though, and loved rushes. When I was in primary school I was totally having my "being popular" phase, haha. 

Lol, I don't know what more to say right now..


----------



## Zen Lizard

I hope to god there's a huge flatscreen TV and some gaming consoles stocked up with games in this lounge. 

Who's up for joining me on Rockband?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Zen Lizard said:


> I hope to god there's a huge flatscreen TV and some gaming consoles stocked up with games in this lounge.
> 
> Who's up for joining me on Rockband?


4000p flatscreen tv coming right up!










Hmm...we've got some cute little video gaming devices roud:










...And a TON of video games...




























Well, i don't know how to play Rock band, but i'll try :happy:










But really, i'm loving this lounge so far :laughing:


----------



## Miriamisfj

MessyJessie103 said:


> Yayyyy! An ENTP who is good at baking! Screw the ISFJs-are-always-baking-cookies stereotype. what do you usually bake, tho?


Slightly tries to resist stereotypes. But gives up quickly, I love looking after my people by keeping them well fed. Or at least with a full mug of tea.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

Miriamisfj said:


> Slightly tries to resist stereotypes. But gives up quickly, I love looking after my people by keeping them well fed. Or at least with a full mug of tea.


It's okay to have a little bit of stereotype in you  i love looking after people by doing everything i can to make sure they feel at home when they're at my place, too. It just really annoys me when people assume ALL people of one type fits into some stereotypes. But it's absolutely fine to be a _little_ stereotypical!


----------



## Snakespeare

Miriamisfj said:


> Slightly tries to resist stereotypes. But gives up quickly, I love looking after my people by keeping them well fed. Or at least with a full mug of tea.





MessyJessie103 said:


> It's okay to have a little bit of stereotype in you  i love looking after people by doing everything i can to make sure they feel at home when they're at my place, too. It just really annoys me when people assume ALL people of one type fits into some stereotypes. But it's absolutely fine to be a _little_ stereotypical!


I actually can't think of any stereotypical ISFJ-stuff I do. I'm nice to people and I'm welcoming? :laughin: 

Honestly, I _am_ still doubting ISFJ being my type, but "right now" it's my type and it'll have to do. :tongue:


----------



## Strayfire

Miriamisfj said:


> Slightly tries to resist stereotypes. But gives up quickly, I love looking after my people by keeping them well fed. Or at least with a full mug of tea.


Usually I can help break stereotypes, but no, I'm baking cupcakes on Wednesday for homeless people. 

PS: I will need your help 

XD


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Thank you, @MessyJessie103.
This is fantastic.
Here in western New York, we get a lot of snow but, this year, we had a late start to winter. It was warm in December, unseasonably so.
We are famous for blizzards.

This helps me understand why my best friend is an ESFJ and why I am an ESFP. We are so different, yet we get along very well. The only thing that she doesn't do is the neatness part. Other than that, the ESFJ description really applies to her.

Have a great day!!!



MessyJessie103 said:


> Hehe, do you not get snow often? It must be nice to actually enjoy snow. It's really pretty here in Canada, lol, but the _amount_ of snow we get... :tongue:
> 
> Well, there are lots of different type theories, so i guess i'll kind of make a list...But keep in mind that these are for "most of the time", so a few exceptions won't count. For example, i can debate with logic well, but i am much more personal than impersonal most of the time, so i wouldn't count myself as a T type :tongue:
> 
> Myers-Briggs: Just by looking at the letters
> 
> 
> ESF*P*sESF*J*sprefer to make things up on the spot, improvising, being spontaneousprefer planning actions in advance, whether going over it in their heads or with an actual plangenerally approach people casually and communicate casually the whole timegenerally approach people formally at the start, but can be more casual when they warm up to the persontend to jump right into action for all the in-the-moment funtend to be more rigid and aware of social expectationsdon't really mind disorganization, eh *shrug*very perfectionistic, like everything neat and tidy"Hey, wanna go to the crepes place over there? I've heard it's really good. Oh, there's Cinnabon right there, wanna try that? I haven't had that in a while. Have you ever tried it? By the way, do you see that ad for the brand-new smoothie right there? See it? Goodness, i would really like that. Oh wait, i think i'm forgetting to do this thing for work...nevermind, let's have fun. How about we just go to the food court and then decide?""Hello, how are you? We haven't talked in so long! Oh, of course, i love your little nephew, how is he doing? His first word was "chocolate?" How adorable! Oh, sorry, i nearly stepped on your foot! Anyways, how was your weekend? What about that interview - ahh, they've postponed it. The weather's been awful, though, and i could barely get the kids out of bed..."
> 
> It's hard to tell a lot from _just_ the letters, though...
> 
> Kiersey: the temperaments
> 
> SPs love to enjoy the fun in the present, following their instincts while improvising and really knowing how to live in the present. They are easily distracted by things in their environment, but they are also very in-tune with anything that changes in that environment. SPs like to follow whatever they're interested in at the moment with lots of passion and fascination, but they could lose interest once something becomes repetitive.
> 
> SJs are very conscientious, meticulous, traditional, and concerned about rules in the environment. They prefer routines and organization where everything can function well for work, family, friends, relationships, everything. They also rely on past experience a lot, which doesn't mean they have _exceptional_ memory - just that they incorporate their memories into decisions more than most other types. Also, they love comparing the past to the now.
> 
> Jung: The Functions
> 
> Se - improvising, focusing externally and noticing lots of details, very perceptive, love doing whatever their gut tells them to do in the moment. Seem to have an extremely keen awareness of their environment. Appear to be very random, energetic, spontaneous, and fun. Their appreciation for spontaneity allows them to express themselves and solve problems in many creative ways, but they can be a little inattentive to society's proprieties sometimes. (That rhymed!)
> 
> Fe - an external focus onto the rules of social interaction and people in general. They are very focused on following what's socially "acceptable" in their everyday conversations, and can hold themselves back from saying what they really want to say when they think it might be socially inappropriate. Emotionally expressive, considerate of others' needs and wants, love servicing people and hosting events.
> 
> I would write more, but my mom would get mad at me. I'll reply to your other post later, when i get back


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

walking tourist said:


> Thank you, @MessyJessie103.
> This is fantastic.
> Here in western New York, we get a lot of snow but, this year, we had a late start to winter. It was warm in December, unseasonably so.
> We are famous for blizzards.


We got a late start here, too! I'm sorry our Great Lakes keep bringing you blizzards from the cold wind drifts, haha. How was your winter last year, btw? We had snow in May at one point 



> This helps me understand why my best friend is an ESFJ and why I am an ESFP. We are so different, yet we get along very well. The only thing that she doesn't do is the neatness part. Other than that, the ESFJ description really applies to her.
> 
> Have a great day!!!


Sometimes you don't have to be neat to be J, and you don't have to be disorganized to be P. It's more of the decision-making vs processing, right? :tongue: A lot of the time, your friends may have very different personalities compared to you, but you still get along. That's what friends do! And that's why sometimes i find that thinking an INTP can't get along with an ISFP is BS, lol. You have a great day too!


----------



## RansomthePasserby

walking tourist said:


> Thank you, @MessyJessie103.
> This is fantastic.
> Here in western New York, we get a lot of snow but, this year, we had a late start to winter. It was warm in December, unseasonably so.
> We are famous for blizzards.


Side note: I am loving this blizzard. Being holed up in my apartment with no interruptions is letting me go full ISFJ. I've been cleaning, organizing, paying bills, and generally putting my life in order all day. It feels great to take a break from outside obligations!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

@MessyJessie103,
Our winter last year was atrocious. It was excruciatingly cold for weeks on end. It was too cold for snowshoeing or for much of anything. I was not a happy camper.
This year, not so bad. We haven't had a blizzard here in western New York. That huge storm doesn't affect us!
As for personality types getting along... well, the thing that I like about learning about personality types is that it helps me to understand other people and what they need. Sometimes, people confuse me but they are actually acting true to their types. I am grateful for being able to learn to understand them better and for being able to accept them as they are.
And, yes, that is what friends do! 
Have a great day, and I really enjoy chatting with you.
w.t.



MessyJessie103 said:


> We got a late start here, too! I'm sorry our Great Lakes keep bringing you blizzards from the cold wind drifts, haha. How was your winter last year, btw? We had snow in May at one point
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you don't have to be neat to be J, and you don't have to be disorganized to be P. It's more of the decision-making vs processing, right? :tongue: A lot of the time, your friends may have very different personalities compared to you, but you still get along. That's what friends do! And that's why sometimes i find that thinking an INTP can't get along with an ISFP is BS, lol. You have a great day too!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I'm glad that this is a happy thing for you. 
No blizzard here.
Here is a gift for you.








RansomthePasserby said:


> Side note: I am loving this blizzard. Being holed up in my apartment with no interruptions is letting me go full ISFJ. I've been cleaning, organizing, paying bills, and generally putting my life in order all day. It feels great to take a break from outside obligations!


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever

walking tourist said:


> @MessyJessie103,
> Our winter last year was atrocious. It was excruciatingly cold for weeks on end. It was too cold for snowshoeing or for much of anything. I was not a happy camper.
> This year, not so bad. We haven't had a blizzard here in western New York. That huge storm doesn't affect us!
> As for personality types getting along... well, the thing that I like about learning about personality types is that it helps me to understand other people and what they need. Sometimes, people confuse me but they are actually acting true to their types. I am grateful for being able to learn to understand them better and for being able to accept them as they are.
> And, yes, that is what friends do!
> Have a great day, and I really enjoy chatting with you.
> w.t.


Mmm, that sounds a lot like our winter last year. First snow on November 1st, and then the snow and freezing temperatures continued until May, like i said. That's _literally 6 months_! My mom was not exaggerating when she said the winter in Canada lasts half a year :frustrating:

That sounds much better, haha. It's pretty cold here as usual, but at least it's not like last year or 2013, when that ice storm hit 

People can definitely get confusing sometimes. Yes, these type systems help me understand everyone so much better - even characters in books! Analyzing a character's entire personality and figuring out the theme of their past from just a few sentences they said is fun. MBTI sounds simpler to you once you get used to it, but to everyone else it sounds absolutely insane! :tongue:

I love chatting with you too! Have fun, and enjoy the not-so-bad winter while it lasts!!
- Jess


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun.

Just wanted to say hi from a newly discovered ESFJ (well, last month counts right?)

We are essentially unicorns in the land of PC so its nice to see others pleased with their type..... 

Regarding someone's question about what types were previously considered, (sorry my memory sucks, I can't remember who) well I went from INTJ to ISFJ to INFJ to being stuck between ISTP/ENTP/INFJ to INFJ to ENFJ and finally to ESFJ. (I've also considered ESTJ and ENFP along the way a lot).


----------



## Libra Sun

Usernames Are Not Fun. said:


> Just wanted to say hi from a newly discovered ESFJ (well, last month counts right?)
> 
> We are essentially unicorns in the land of PC so its nice to see others pleased with their type.....
> 
> Regarding someone's question about what types were previously considered, (sorry my memory sucks, I can't remember who) well I went from INTJ to ISFJ to INFJ to being stuck between ISTP/ENTP/INFJ to INFJ to ENFJ and finally to ESFJ. (I've also considered ESTJ and ENFP along the way a lot).


How did you finally settle on ESFJ? I'm stuck between many types as well. Right now I'm leaning more towards ISFJ.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun.

soul_searching said:


> How did you finally settle on ESFJ? I'm stuck between many types as well. Right now I'm leaning more towards ISFJ.


I over compensate Ti, it doesn't come naturally as it should if it was higher up. For example, I love analyzing things but I go way over board some times and perhaps ruin something completely fine (such as an interaction with someone I don't know very well) into 'they're going to think X of me because I raised my voice slightly when I said X so now they're going be stuck with that impression of me....' I also get way too over-analytical of my own argument in a debate. I'm aware that my points can be a little logically inconsistent so I end up either not getting into the debate at all because I am too aware of my own inconsistencies or I desperately try and compensate with Fe by backing it up with what they want to hear or compromises. 

Also, Ne use. My Ne works fairly well, I don't quite know how to describe it but I jump from topic to topic unquestioning; I can change my belief system and world view without too much difficulty (my Si has to adapt to it for a while though) and I can easily imagine the multiple repercussions for my actions, using it to decide how it might impact my future. 

When it comes to whether or not you're an Fe-dom. I think sometimes people give it a little bit too much credit in terms of *this person knows precisely how everyone feels and thinks at every second and will attend to everyone's needs*. The way I use Fe is simply projecting my expectations of a feeling (in tandem with Si) to determine the general mood, I typically take into account how I am expected to behave and use it to blend in with my surroundings (its also comes fairly naturally in persuasion with knowing what people will probably want me to say). Ultimately Fe is still Je and so could have the bluntness of Te if it believes the situation calls for it. Basically, that could all be summed up in the fact that I vary completely depending on who I am with. 

Sorry for that essay, I hope some of that was useful to you. Good luck in typing yourself, I know how frustrating it can be to try and figure out you're cognition while everything seems to say a different thing. 

-There are probably a billion typos in this, I'm tired, please forgive them.


----------

